# NLP therapy group in Glasgow, Saturday 31st



## missmeet (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey everyone

the is another Social anxiety and shyness meetup scheduled, its about self esteem in social situations and will give you quick and easy ways to feel better and enjoy company more.

You dont need to be a member to attend, just email me here and I will send you my number. All the other details are on the page here

www.meetup.com/Glasgows-freedom-from-shyness-and-social-anxiety-group/


----------

